# The best sanders you will ever use.



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm, I'll have to check them out. I swear by those foam sanding blocks, always keeping them handy, these seem to be a few steps above.. Thanks!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thnks for that Gary. It these secrets that take a lot of the pain out of woodworking.

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, Gary. For such a small amount of money and your glowing recommendation, I will definitely order a set of these.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a perfect example of why I love this site. I bought & tried a simmilar product for use on a ROS. They tore up the wood so bad, skipped around, clogged up and generaly were a total waste of $'s. I swore I'd never try the carbide "sandpaper" ever again. Gary is well respected here & if he says they work then I'll have to give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the idea Gary. Can you add a photo of an opened one?.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good idea Grumpy. I should have thought of that.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good review Gary. It is so refreshing to hear about a product that is low in cost AND work well - the fact that it will last almost indefinitely is frosting on the cake. Good review and thanks for sharing your bounty.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Interesting. Never heard of them. I would like to try these.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Gary;

How do you plug em in?

Lee


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Gary, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Lee - I guess I forget to mention that the power cord was inside, huh?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great review Gary. I'll definitely have to pick up a set!


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice review.
Sharad


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review Gary.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

Gary,

Do you have any idea how they compare with a Shinto rasp? I just got one and I really like it.

Alin


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Alin - I have seen but never used one, so I can't compare them.

Why don't you post a review? I am curious what you think.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm a sucker for anything that might make sanding less work. I'm also cheap! If they truly never wear, both needs are met. For the price, I gotta give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## NDwoodworker (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a set of these myself, when soap an water dosen't clean them muratic acid brings them back to almost new condition. And they are cheap for the amount of use you get out of them. Good post Gary.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Gary for the great review. Now I need to go order a set (after I read the Woodworkers Journal that just arrived in the mail.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Stuart - I will have to remember that muratic acid tip. Maybe I can restore my fine one.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just in a Hobby Lobby store yesterday and I noticed that they sell these there.

You'll pay local tax but save on shipping.


----------

